# Another rose



## Grampa Don (Mar 30, 2022)

Out by the back fence this morning.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Out by the back fence this morning.


That is so beautiful .. I could almost smell it!


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


> That is so beautiful .. I could almost smell it!


Those my exact words too.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

That is like the 'Perfect Rose' 

My roses are not blooming at all yet... too cold again I think


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Out by the back fence this morning.


Beautiful rose and perfect photo Don, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 7, 2022)

Just beautiful


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 7, 2022)

Beautiful rose! Mine are not blooming yet. Too cold. Enjoy!


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 7, 2022)

Lovely


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Out by the back fence this morning.


wonderful!  thank you!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

I once bought my mother rose water.  I think this is the brand..

Just smelled wonderful. Entirely natural ingredients are just rose and water....maybe as rose oil, I forget...

https://heritagestore.com/products/...rGYryBR1GwIoVBcWgDtyr4rbhTLorjEoaAlaMEALw_wcB


----------



## David777 (Apr 16, 2022)

Will be visiting our local nationally acclaimed municipal rose garden in coming weeks.  Yesterday after awaking at dawn, noticed a weather forecast update showing near calm morning breezes with diffuse enabling clouds overhead so drove over and successfully worked two rose subjects.  Large garden will peak in another 2 weeks.

This is a 1500 pixel wide downsized version of a 4000 by 3600 pixel full image (100% crop upper left).  Created from 20 each focus stack blended shots using my new SEL85F18 Sony lens on the A6000 I bought in 2013.  The lens is sharpest at F4.0 with the F5.0 I used for most of the shots nearly so.  Tripod mounted, some of the shots were F8.0 and F11 to guaranty I had no holes in my set that might otherwise cause soft elements.  Even the slightest movement say from a slight breeze fluttering petals requires tedious post processing work.


----------



## David777 (Apr 17, 2022)

Another 100% crop of the above rose near frame center maximizing a bright warm beach day feel.  Forum software softens a bit shows near detail.  A bee might take some time off taking a nap in there, bee head slouching against that brown anther head, on its back looking up at a warm soft fragrant butter yellow ceiling, little bee electromagnet chemical mind in bliss.  Dreaming mind eyes closed, chewy soft warm candy corns. 

And here is some artistic Photoshop work to what looks aesthetic.  Have used Photoshop since mid 1990s.  Same image as above playing with the hue, saturation controls, adding a bit of unsharp masking.


----------

